# ** Houston MEET Feb 8th @ uptown**



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

Houston.. we are have a meet this weekend.. 
check it out.. http://www.bavarianspeed.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=139


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

See everyone there.. that is coming.. it's going to be cold... soo bring a big ass jacket..


----------

